# Is Laying in the Sun OK?



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Good question. I would think that if a dog gets hot enough, it would move out of the sun. Mine always did, except for Jackson (he was a Jack Russell X). When we lived in Houston, where summers were scorching hot and extremely humid, he would stretch out on the cement patio in the sun. Toby would be melting inside in the air-conditioned house, and I had to make Jack come inside before he got heat stroke.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My lab/golden who is black likes to lie in the sun, no matter how hot it is outside. I let her for a little while, but once she starts panting, I usually make her come in. I am sure she would be fine, but I am too much of a worrywart to allow it for long.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

They are getting their Vitamin D fix.

Vicky, mom to Ruby-21 months


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Rummy is like that, too. He loves laying in the Sun, always picks it over a shady spot. I figure maybe he needs Vitamin D or something.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia and our old boy eskie does that too several times a day but moves into the shade after 10 minutes or so. I always thought it is a vitamin D thing too but not sure if dogs have the same need for this vitamin.


----------



## michflus (Oct 13, 2008)

Our first Golden Ginger would always lay out by the pool with me on the hot concrete. She would do that for about 15 minutes & then go into the poolhouse to the a/c & fans. She also liked to lay on the blacktop driveway any chance she could. We just thought she was a sun lover! 
Maddy hates the heat & would sleep outside on the coldest winter days. 
I too have water bowls all over!


----------



## bobbithegirl (Jun 16, 2013)

It is 112 degrees here in Az and Bella demands to lay out in the grass in the direct sun. I sit in the shade and watch her, but she doesn't want to come in...


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Roxy, our schnauzer mix is like that. She's never made herself sick but she will lay there for a good half hour, even panting.

I wonder if you get worried if you could get a water misting machine? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I wonder if our dogs are just like us - some of us love the heat and sun, some of us don't. Shala starts to seek out shade when it hits 18 degrees Celcius - she does not like the sun and heat at all. But it never bothered Tesia, who would play ball hard in the heat and humidity. I would assume Molly would move if she became uncomfortable, but if she started to pant, I'd probably move her in.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank likes to be outdoors, even on the hottest days but he usually lays in a shady spot. I would think a dog would move out of the sun on it's own if they got too hot.

Our friend's Terrier Mix (long hair) always liked to lay on their blacktop driveway in the sun.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We also live in Arizona and Nugget also will choose to lie in the sun. He's one of those dogs who goes where we go. If we are outside in the pool or on the patio even if we are in the shade he may camp out in a sunny spot. Eventually he figures out that he's going to fry or we call him over and he moves to a shady spot. 

The downside is that his nose has lost some of its pigment and the vet says that sun damage is the cause. She suggested that we apply sunscreen to his nose but he immediately licks it off. 

In this weather (it's been setting records) we all just stay inside until after dinner.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Today Sydney stayed outside for about four hours in the hot sun near the pool. She either was swimming or chewing a bone or hunting for the #[email protected]@ing chipmunk who lives under the deck. 

I think she was just happy to be outside and hanging out - there is shade she can go to (especially for a bone chew) she just never wanted to. She DID drink a lot - even though it was mostly from the pool. I can't get her to stop and if I put fresh water out she just ignores it. And I assumed going swimming helped to keep her cool. But, she panted the entire day.

As soon as I brought her inside she fell asleep immediately - yay!


----------

